

Hey startup founders, looking to pitch? www.founderfox.io - jasonCal


======
jasonCal
Pitch Your Startup!!!

Share your startup with hundreds of VCs, and users and shoot a 2 minute video
in the app. Get seen by top tier VC firms and Angel investors.

------
noomerikal
[http://www.founderfox.io/](http://www.founderfox.io/)

